# Medical conditions in school policy



## Ash (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi can anyone tell me if the Medical Conditions in School Policy is a statutory document or not? Thanks


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 14, 2017)

Ash said:


> Hi can anyone tell me if the Medical Conditions in School Policy is a statutory document or not? Thanks


Have you got a problem with something Ash. It was the 60 & 70 when I was there


----------



## Amigo (Dec 14, 2017)

Ash said:


> Hi can anyone tell me if the Medical Conditions in School Policy is a statutory document or not? Thanks



Schools have policy guidelines but the over-arching legislation is the Equality Act 2010. This may help;

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...e/315587/Equality_Act_Advice_Final.pdf#page11


----------



## Dave W (Dec 14, 2017)

I've just had a quick shuftie at the Medical Conditions in Schools document and it seems that it is statutory though parts are just advisory.
I retired 12 years ago and at that time, in Scotland which has its own education regulations, there was nothing like this statutory guidance and teachers were conflicted. One one hand they wanted to support children but on the other hand they were scared stiff of being sued by litigiuos parents in the event that they took inappropriate action in an emergency. However going by what I now see going on in the school our grand daughter attends staff training and confidence has improved as has the provision of resources to support children with a diverse range of special needs.

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...-pupils-at-school-with-medical-conditions.pdf


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 14, 2017)

Dave has highlighted the document related to the school requirements.  If there is a problem, get int touch with the Diabetes UK advocacy team.  Have you had a problem In your child’s school.


----------

